# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  No matter how much sleep I get, I'm always tired.

## Jayme

During the week, I USUALLY wake up at 5:50 in the morning. I'll go to bed between 9-11 PM. But recently I'm always tired. My alarm goes off at 5:50, and I set it to go off again at 6:30. Cause of this I barely have time to shower in the mornings now, like I usually would. This usually happens 3 times a week. 

Over the weekend it's worse, I really can't pull myself out of my bed. And EVERY night, I wake up multiple times throughout the night. And it's extremely annoying. I've tried to sleep in different positions, I even tried sleeping on a different bed in my house to see if it's my bed bothering me. No, it always happens. I'm always tired, always yawning, always wanting to fall asleep.

Should I perhaps get sleeping pills or something? 

I'm pretty healthy, I'm vegan and stay away from junk food. And yes, I do get all the nutrients a vegan needs. So it couldn't possibly be a deficiency of anything, especially considering I only went vegan in April.

I just want a good nights sleep.

Edit: I forgot to add that I'll sometimes be unable to get to sleep because I can't breathe, and other nights I'll wake up very sick; nose stuffed and throat sore. So I got more blankets, very snug and warm. But I still wake up sick sometimes, and it's really annoying during the summer to cover yourself with blankets.

----------


## karateguitar

I have chronic pain, 10 years now.   Along with the stress of life, work, etc, the pain wakes me up sometimes many times.   For a few months now, I've gotten up after 6 or so hours, with the pain.   I prop myself up with pillows in a chair with arm rests, and put a heat pad on my back, and sleep/doze 2,3,and even 4 hours more, and man does it work for Me, it may not work for others!   The pain goes away as my change of position works, but also I have more energy because I get that extra sleep.   And I'm no longer mad when I get busy at work, like I did before!   Before, I was exhausted most of the time.   I'm impressed in how it has helped me!

----------


## Ctharlhie

> During the week, I USUALLY wake up at 5:50 in the morning. I'll go to bed between 9-11 PM. But recently I'm always tired. My alarm goes off at 5:50, and I set it to go off again at 6:30. Cause of this I barely have time to shower in the mornings now, like I usually would. This usually happens 3 times a week. 
> 
> Over the weekend it's worse, I really can't pull myself out of my bed. And EVERY night, I wake up multiple times throughout the night. And it's extremely annoying. I've tried to sleep in different positions, I even tried sleeping on a different bed in my house to see if it's my bed bothering me. No, it always happens. I'm always tired, always yawning, always wanting to fall asleep.
> 
> Should I perhaps get sleeping pills or something? 
> 
> I'm pretty healthy, I'm vegan and stay away from junk food. And yes, I do get all the nutrients a vegan needs. So it couldn't possibly be a deficiency of anything, especially considering I only went vegan in April.
> 
> I just want a good nights sleep.
> ...



Go see a doctor.

----------


## Sanquis

Though we CAN offer advice, serious problems really should, honestly and truthfully, be taken to a doctor so they can run tests to ascertain the cause of the problem. All anyone on this forum can do is take shots in the dark. As Ctharlhie said, please see a doctor for your own well-being.

----------


## Marm

You should take up meditation and some sort of aerobic exercise. This will help to ease your mind and your physical body can get a work out too.

----------


## Mancon

I recommend to go see a doctor about it. I was having the same problem (not as bad) and my mom got me a Vitamin B12 supplement. She something on the Today Show that recommend it if you were feeling tired. It looks like this: 



Might help, might not...but it's worth a try!

----------


## Ctharlhie

On second reading, your edit sounds like you may have sleep apnea, so yeah a trip to the doctors.

That and all the usual healthy diet, get plenty of exercise etc.

----------


## TheForgotten

My first thought is: Go see a doctor.  Just like how the others said, we can only offer shots in the dark.  

Beyond that, my second thought was sleep apnea.  This might be something to consider bringing up at your next doctor's visit:  What Is Sleep Apnea? Causes, Risk Factors, and Effects

Other than that, it could be any number of biological or environmental factors.  The change in diet could be your body adjusting.  The fact that you're 16 years old means you're still developing to some extent and hormones can express themselves in all sorts of cool teenage ways.  That and things like sleeping with AC on or even having sinus problems can lead to throat trouble.  As could asthma.  

It's too general to know for sure.  We're not qualified to give you medical advice.  If you do find out what it is, consider updating the thread though.  I'd be curious to learn what it is.

----------

